# Does the 4.2l have the sport suspension?



## sundaydriver (Jun 4, 2004)

Used to own a 2003 A6 2.7T and it had the sport suspension. Was wondering if a 2004 4.2l will have it as well. Looks like it from the pictures.
Thanks.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Does the 4.2l have the sport suspension? (sundaydriver)*

if the 4.2 has the sport pack, then it has sport suspension (about 20mm lower.), if no sport pack, no sport suspension. 
BB


----------



## sundaydriver (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Does the 4.2l have the sport suspension? (bhb399mm)*

Aside from deciphering the code on the sticker in the trunk, is there any way to tell if it has it. Kind of tough since the car is used. How much fender to wheel gap should there be of there's sport suspension?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Does the 4.2l have the sport suspension? (sundaydriver)*

do you have the vin?


----------



## sundaydriver (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Does the 4.2l have the sport suspension? (bhb399mm)*

Here it is: WAUML64B04N099125
Thanks!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Does the 4.2l have the sport suspension? (sundaydriver)*


_Quote »_
*Vehicle Info*
VIN WAUML64B04N099125 
MANUFACTURE - AUDI 
VEHICLE -A6 V8 
MODEL A6 Lim. quat.4.2 V822 (4B451Z) 
MODEL YEAR 2004 
BUILD DATE 06/05/2004 
MANUFACTURED IN GERMANY 
MOTOR CODE AWN 
DISPLACEMENT 4.2 / 4172 CM3 / MPI Bosch-Motr 
POWER 220 KW / 299 CP 
CYLNDERS/VALVES 8 CILINDRI / 40 VALVE 
COLOR, EXTERIOR CRISTAL BLUE METALLIC (4J / Y7R) 
COLOR, INTERIOR TWIST (BEIGE) (LE) 



_Quote »_
*Build Sheet*
X9A national sales program USA 
A8U executive US equipment 
G0Q five-speed automatic transmission for four-wheel drive vehicle 
K8S notchback with long frame forestructure 
T7S 8-cylinder gasoline engine 4.2 L unit 077.2 (aluminum) 
1QE special plates/stickers safety certificates for Massachusetts 
5ME Vavona wood insert "amber", high-gloss 
7X1 Acoustic Parking System (APS) 
8RY speakers with BOSE sound system 
9ZS emergency call system (for NAR) (telematics 1 - permanent installation) 
PAW Polo "Atlantic" 2-door PB1+PH1 for the Netherlands in combination with other W-packages 
PPS Polo safety package for Denmark 
WPX premium package for USA 
C9M alloy wheels 8J x 17 offset 35 
H3Y tires 255/40 ZR 17 Y 
Q1D front sports seats 
V0F CONTINENTAL tires 
*1BE sports suspension/shock absorption*
2ZM leather trimmed multi-function steering wheel 
3X1 load-through provision with ski bag 
4A4 seat heater for front and rear seats separately controlled 
4L7 breakaway inside rearview mirror automatically dimming, w/ compass 
6XL outer rear view mirrors: powered, heatedelectrically foldable, automatically dimming, with memory function 
8EH bi-functional headlight with gas discharge lamp, for driving on the right(US design) 
8Q3 automatic headlight-range adjustment dynamic (self-adjusting while driving) 
A00 no self-collection 
B0A component parts set without country-specific design requirement 
B34 legal requirements USA 
C00 operating permit, initial registration 
D0F 8-cylinder gasoline engine 4.2 L/220 kW V8 Motronic base engine is T7S 
E0A no special edition 
FA0 control of standard production 
FC0 without customized installation 
FQ0 standard production wheels 
F0A no special purpose vehicle, standard equipment 
GS0 without applications 
J1G battery 450 A (92 Ah) 
L0L LHD vehicle 
NT2 transit coating (type 3) 
N1H leather seat covering 
QA0 without child seat 
QH0 without voice control 
QV4 satellite radio reception USA 
U1D instrument insert w/ mph speedo, clock, tachometer, trip odometer and additionalinstruments (voltage, oil temperature) 
VC1 "coming home" function 
VX0 without hands-free system 
VY0 without danger alarm system 
0DS installation differentiation for build status of vehicle class 4B0 (AUDI) 
0F2 fuel system for carburetor gasoline engine 
0GM emissions concept LEV 1 
0G7 Tiptronic 
0JM weight category front axle weight range 12 
0N1 standard rear axle 
0SS English and French labels 
0VM information kit in American English 
0W2 label for central electric English-speaking countries 
0YR weight category rear axle weight range 15 
1C2 antifreeze up to -35 degree celsius tolerance up to -40 degree C 
1D0 without towing attachment 
1EP special identification plate (USA) 
1E4 activated charcoal canister acc. to ORVRand siphoning device for filling up 
1G3 alloy spare wheel with original equipment tires 
1KE disc brakes, rear 
1LX disc brakes, front 
1N3 speed-related variable steering assist (Servotronic) 
1PA standard wheel bolts 
1SA without additional engine guard 
1T3 first aid kit and warning triangle 
1VJ installation parts for eight-cylinder engine 
1WD transmission shaft for tripod joints 
1X1 four wheel drive 
1YD transmission shafts for rear axle diameter 108 
1Z6 increase in initial standard fuel filling 
2A4 delivery equipment for shipment (transitcoating) with thick seat cover 
2B2 additional exterior noise suppression 
2C7 safety steering column with electric axial and inclination adjustment 
2G1 insert for the filling up of unleaded fuel 
2K8 reinforced bumpers 
2T1 double-sized standard (DIN) 
2WA without additional tires 
2Z1 type sign at rear and "Quattro" nameplates respectively 
3B7 child seat anchor according to Canadian requirements and child seat system ISOFIX 
3CA without partition 
3C7 3-point seat belt for center rear seat 
3FE electric slide/tilt sunroof with sun screen/sunblind 
3HA without leather parts scope 
3L4 electric seat adjustment for both front seats, driver's seat with memory system 
3NZ rear seat bench unsplit, backrest split folding 
3Q6 three rear headrests 
3S0 without roof rails/roof load rack 
3V0 without child bench seat 
3Y0 without roll-up sun screen 
4E4 rear door/tailgate release lever inside 
4GP windshield tinted with sun band and viewing window for vehicle identification number 
4KC side and rear windows tinted 
4K2 radio remote controlled central locking (safety radio remote control) 
4N0 standard dashboard 
4UB airbag for NAR 
4W0 without cassette and CD storage unit 
4X3 sideguard 
4ZB bright moldings 
5A5 trunk lining, with stowage trays 
5C6 additional body measures 
5D2 carrier frequency 315 MHz 
5E7 large sill top with door cover 
5J0 without rear spoiler 
5K5 transit protective film (instead of paint preservative) 
5RW outer right rear view mirror: convex, USlarge viewing field 
5SG outer left rear view mirror: flat 
6E3 center armrest front 
6FB exterior mirror housings and door handles in body colour 
6M5 shopping net 
6PC leatherette hand brake lever handle 
6Q2 leather gearshift knob/handle 
6R0 selector lever cover 
6SS luggage compartment floor covering 
6U0 without additional seals outside 
6V2 rear trim panel 
6W3 license plate bracket front (small, NAR) 
7AG electronic alarm system with vehicle immobilization device (for USA) 
7A0 without CD changer/CD player 
7E0 w/o heat accumulator/auxiliary heating 
7K0 without tire pressure warning light 
7M1 scuff plates in door apertures with metal inserts 
7P1 power adjustable lumbar support in frontseats 
7QA without CD ROM 
7Q0 without navigation device 
8GT compact alternator 90 - 150A 
8K0 without special low beam mode 
8N4 windshield wiper intermittent control with potentiometer (four speeds) 
8TE rear fog light for USA 
8T1 cruise control system (CCS) 
8X1 headlight washer system 
8YN Car radio 
8Z6 engine cooling system, type 2 
9AK automatic air conditioning with sun sensor 
9B0 without telepay device 
9M0 without auxiliary/parking heater 
9NX without electronic logbook 
9P1 seat belt warning light, electric contact in buckle 
9Q2 Driver Information System (DIS)


----------



## sundaydriver (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Does the 4.2l have the sport suspension? (bhb399mm)*

Thanks, you're the best!!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Does the 4.2l have the sport suspension? (sundaydriver)*

i know








BB


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Does the 4.2l have the sport suspension? (bhb399mm)*

I got this added to the S4 DIY forum, perhaps it would be helpful here:
Http://www.VAGLinks.com/PRSearch/
I am working on the DTC version... Will hopefully have that up soon...
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

